# Kloxo 6.1.14 is released.



## vRozenSch00n (Feb 4, 2014)

After releasing Kloxo 6.1.13 on January 30, 2013 as an emergency security fix, today LXcenter released Kloxo 6.1.14.   

This release fixes:

Security #1079 : [GUI] Implement new PHP Core

Security #1081 : Remove lxrestart tool

Enhancement #1080 : PHP 5.3+ compatibility fixes

This version also makes use of PHP 5.3.28 for the Kloxo GUI.

The package lxphp is replaced by kloxo-core-php and on 64Bit lxphp that previously runs as a 32Bit on 64Bit system now runs 64Bit.


----------



## DaringHost (Feb 4, 2014)

Now if only they would preform an audit to get rid of the other security flaws /wishfulthinking


----------

